# Lunkenheimer oiler



## doc-zeus (Apr 25, 2010)

Although there are sources who sell these oilers, I would like to try building one, sized to fit the engine I'm currently building.

Does anyone know of a source for plans?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 25, 2010)

Model Engine builder Mag had drawings for a sight glass drip feed oiler in issue 5 I used one on this engine, think its about 1/2" dia

Jason


----------



## enginemaker1 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have plans for a .875 O.D. glass oiler with a 1/16-27 NPT. You can see it in the picture. 

Tom


----------



## doc-zeus (Apr 26, 2010)

Care to share a copy of the plans Mr.enginemaker1?

Perhaps others on this site would find it helpful!

I appreciate the picture. Very nice work. However it doesn't show me anyting of the critical parts necessary to duplicate it.


----------



## enginemaker1 (Apr 26, 2010)

I need to make some updates to the prints on my cad station the I will upload a pdf file for everyone to use.

Tom


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello there,
Here is my own plan for small oilers
Cheers 

View attachment Huileur GÃ G.bmp


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 12, 2010)

thank you for posting this, I was searching for a plan for an oiler on Friday... unsuccessfully I might add.

R


----------



## deverett (Dec 16, 2010)

Morrison & Marvin sell drawings and a kit of parts for a few $ only to make up a 1/4 scale working Lunkenheimer oiler. The plans and comprehensive instructions can be used to scale up the design quite easily.

http://morrisonandmarvin.com/

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

